# Does your H wear his wedding ring and..



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

if he doesn't why and is it ok with you? Mine wore his for about 20 minutes the day we were married and hasn't put it on since. I'm alright with it because it isn't the only jewelry he won't wear - he doens't wear any jewelry at all. Just curious.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine doesn't..it needs to be repaired, so he's been without it for a while.
It mildly bothers me, but not too much. 
You know they say women are more attracted to a man who's taken anyway- so mine can appear single, I don't mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

H doesn't like jewelry, so he only wears it when we go out.

I don't even think about it. We know we're married.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband always wears his ring and I am glad he does. He is proud to show off that he is married to me. I think I would be upset if he didn't want to wear his ring. Neither of us really wear jewelry normally, but wearing our wedding rings is very important to the both of us.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Tango said:


> if he doesn't why and is it ok with you? Mine wore his for about 20 minutes the day we were married and hasn't put it on since. I'm alright with it because it isn't the only jewelry he won't wear - he doens't wear any jewelry at all. Just curious.


Yes, he wears it nearly every day. He probably takes it off only to take a bath or do some chores around the house. He doesn't wear any other jewelry. 

If he had an allergy to metals or a really strong objection to wearing a ring (though I can't imagine what the objection would be), I would be ok with it. However, I LOVE that he wears his ring. I know it's a small thing in the grand scheme of things because behaving like a happily married man is more important than trinket on his finger, but seeing it on his finger reminds me of the day I slipped it on that finger and it means something special to me. 

My parents don't wear rings even though they're very happily married. I don't get that, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When we first got married he wore it all the time. Then, when he was cheating, I noticed he'd stopped. When I asked him why at the time he said it needed resizing. When I asked him why after we started R, he said because he didn't feel married (in reference to why he had stopped while cheating) so it was a signal from him that maybe he wanted me to pick up on. Now he wears it all the time again 

It is important to me that he wear it.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

nope. he lost it the first year we were married. that was 19 years ago. it never bothered me. his ring doesnt make him married. his heart does


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband wears his ring always. There was at least a time or two he "lost" it and that bothered me a little.

I wear mine much less - mainly when we go out. It's so expensive that I'm terrified of losing it. (Family heirloom).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherish (Dec 7, 2012)

My husband wears his ALL the time. And he's a cheater.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is not allowed to wear his at work....so unless I get it out -cause we are going out together....it's not on his finger.... doesn't bother me in the slightest... I only wear mine if we are going out too. 



> *janesmith said* : his ring doesnt make him married. his heart does


 I like this ~ this is how I feel. 

Some people look upon this so strongly they are offended if it is taken off, I've seen threads like that....I was like ....WOW.... 

I don't like wearing jewelry when I am hanging out at home....that's just how I am.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't understand why people who don't normally wear their rings wear it when they "go out." Go out ...where? Like on a date night or some other special occasion? But why does it matter if he/she wears it when you go out if it doesn't matter wearing it the rest of the time?

Not snarking...just curious.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it looks nice on H's hand. So he'll wear it for me to look at when we go out. 

Other than that, I'm glad he doesn't wear it at work...i don't want him to lose a finger while working on a car. And it has happened.

To me it's a symbol and sometimes not even a good one. People in crappy and good marriages wear their rings...people in good marriages sometimes don't. Not a big deal.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I can't wear mine when my hands break out. When my fingers start itching and cracking, I can't put anything on them except lotion/topical medicine. So, I wear my rings on a necklace. Unfortunately, the only necklace I could get when I needed one for the rings, was a cheap one. Because of this, I only wear them when I leave the house. 

Hubby takes his off every night and puts it on as soon as he gets up in the morning. The only time he doesn't is when he is asked to work on dad's van or any other friend or family's vehicle. 

The only other time neither of us wore our rings was like Hope's husband... but, like him, we put the rings back on when we chose to recommit to each other.


----------



## southern (Dec 6, 2012)

My husband wears his at all times. He had to have a wire put in his hand a few months back and it was the first time since we have been married that he did not wear it. When he was in recovery after surgery he started demanding it and they came to the waiting area and got it from me to calm him down. 
On the other hand my Dad who has been married to my Mom for 30+ years has never worn his ring. It was too small on the day of their wedding and he has never worn it. He has always been faithful to my mother and I don't think it troubles her in the least that he has never worn it. There is no question they are married and very much in love.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

My husband will wear his on his days off if I think to get it out. The line of work he does isn't really safe for him to wear it, he has got it caught on too many things. I wish he could wear it more, but I'd rather him be safe. My uncle lost his finger when his ring got caught on a piece of equipment, so I know how fast it can happen.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine wears his all the time. I would probably feel hurt if he didn't.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Mine hasn't taken his off since we got married.
Before he deployed I asked him if he wanted to leave it behind for sake keeping & he said that nowhere was safer than on his hand, that he would feel naked without it on.
He's come a long way from our wedding day when he fiddled with his ring throughout our entire reception.
My fave pic from that day is him absently rubbing his ring with his thumb while wearing it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My ex always wore his. My Dad sometimes didn't because he worked around machinery. One day working on the car his wedding band made contact with some wiring and literally fried a ring around his finger and he had to submerge it into water to cool before he could remove. It has a pit in it from that still.

That being said, as a single person it drives me nuts!!! I see a LOT of men who are married who don't wear rings. It makes it difficult to know who I can strike up a conversation with. They will mention their wives or family somehow but then I've wasted my time. I wish they would wear them when not working on stuff.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

We both wear ours all the time. The only time I've taken mine off was when my hands swelled with the last pregnancy or during surgery. 

Same with him.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

How about you ask your husband to get a tattoo of a wedding ring on his finger then if it bothers you so much? 

I don't wear jewelry either. Its just uncomfortable.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

We both wear ours all the time. He also has a tatoo on his ring finger with my initial. A birthday present to me this year.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The only time he takes it off is if he's doing repair stuff at home. As much as I don't think a ring is needed to know your love and commitment to one another, I have to admit I do indeed love that he wears his ring all the time. 

I wear mine every day after showering then remove before bed. I'm not actually sure anymore why I do this. There was a reason, something to do with not wanting the ring to come off in the shower. Now I'm thinking it's a bit weird that I take it off before bed. I unintentionally fell asleep wearing my wedding ring this past week...strange, I feel a new habit forming!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't wear my wedding ring. When we first got married I was a graduate student working six days a week up to 10 hours a day in the lab. It was next to impossible to get gloves over my hand without tearing them across the ring. After all these years, I have since misplaced it. I don't put out any I'm available signals and wife doesn't demand I get a replacement.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Neither I nor my husband wear our rings. His doesn't fit any more and I don't like wearing mine. It's big and a family heirloom, so between trying to avoid scratching myself and the kids and worrying about losing it, I just don't bother. I only put it on for things like going to church.
My dad never wore his ring because he works with heating systems and has been burned so many times, and my mom only wears hers sometimes, so the way we do it is normal for me. It'd be nice if H wanted his resized so he could wear it once in a while, but I'm not going to push it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband feels weird without his. He only takes it off to get fixed which happened once so far. I wear mine too and I have a spare gold ring in case mine needs to be fixed.


----------



## angler 420 (Dec 4, 2012)

I wear mine all the time. ( I'm a male by the way). We got married 21 years ago and we were 20 years old when we married. My hands have grown since then and my ring is WAY too small for me now. Even if I wanted to take it off, I couldn't! I love wearing it. I do agree with you all that the ring alone doesn't make a marriage. For me, it's just a constant reminder of our love. I wear no other jewelry by the way.

She on the other hand never wears her original wedding band. It is WAY too small and we never have had it re-sized. She does have a bunch of other rings that she wears on her left ring finger to represent marriage, but not all the time. I have no issue with her not wearing it at all. I have complete faith and trust in her and she doesn't need to wear her ring to prove it.


----------



## Monarch (Dec 5, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I don't understand why people who don't normally wear their rings wear it when they "go out." Go out ...where? Like on a date night or some other special occasion? But why does it matter if he/she wears it when you go out if it doesn't matter wearing it the rest of the time?
> 
> Not snarking...just curious.


(Man answering here BTW)

I'm one of those. I hate wearing it (physically)...I have really slender fingers but large knuckles (oh, this sounds really attractive...LOL...actually it's not that noticeable to the eye since I have muscular fingers but muscle compresses when the ring is on). So in hot weather it gets stuck on, and in cold weather if I don't curl my fingers it'll fly right off my hand while I walk. I also do house and yard work, and the particular type of exercise I do is not conducive to wearing rings...since I do it for 1-2 hours a day in addition to housework it's just annoying to put it on and then have to take it off all the time (which involves soapy water and wriggling). If they had a ring with some kind of clever spring mechanism, I'd be all over it. I literally cannot stand wearing my ring. It's not too small...any bigger and it wouldn't stay on at all.

As for what events I wear it to - whenever we go out together, or when we go to a family event. Or if I go somewhere I need to look highly "legitimate" or mature...wedding rings provide an aura of acceptability. So I suppose I wear it when it matters and I don't really wear it around the house. She knows why I don't wear it and she doesn't mind (her words).


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't mind wearing my ring. It does feel weird when I don't, it has just become apart of me. I do take it off regularly for certain things, but wear it everyday. With that, there are days where I will make the conscious decision not to wear it because of the mood I am in or if I am really irritated at the wife.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> That being said, as a single person it drives me nuts!!! I see a LOT of men who are married who don't wear rings. It makes it difficult to know who I can strike up a conversation with. They will mention their wives or family somehow but then I've wasted my time. I wish they would wear them when not working on stuff.


Some choose not to wear a ring because of religious beliefs. While my church accepts them as "ok", as a general rule, most don't wear ANY jewelry... including wedding rings.There was a point in time when my husband and I didn't wear our rings. And that wasn't just when we weren't getting along. My dad doesn't wear one. Our pastors have never worn one, nor have their wives. It's not a means to trick anyone...they just choose (and their wives agree) to not wear rings.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CO_MOM said:


> My husband will wear his on his days off if I think to get it out. The line of work he does isn't really safe for him to wear it, he has got it caught on too many things. I wish he could wear it more, but I'd rather him be safe. My uncle lost his finger when his ring got caught on a piece of equipment, so I know how fast it can happen.


Have you seen the flexible and/or non-conductive wedding bands? They are great for a person who works in such an environment.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

I wear mine with pride, never take it off.

I don't wear any other jewelry.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Some choose not to wear a ring because of religious beliefs. While my church accepts them as "ok", as a general rule, most don't wear ANY jewelry... including wedding rings.There was a point in time when my husband and I didn't wear our rings. And that wasn't just when we weren't getting along. My dad doesn't wear one. Our pastors have never worn one, nor have their wives. It's not a means to trick anyone...they just choose (and their wives agree) to not wear rings.


That's interesting. I haven't heard of such a religious faith until I read your post. So if a couple got married in your church, they don't exchange rings? You don't have to tell me what religious faith this is, but I'm very curious.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> That's interesting. I haven't heard of such a religious faith until I read your post. So if a couple got married in your church, they don't exchange rings? You don't have to tell me what religious faith this is, but I'm very curious.


I don't mind saying... I am a Seventh Day Adventist. 
And no, there is no ring exchange in our church weddings. Some do put them on later, for their own reasons. My husband and I wear ours, but I can't wear mine on my finger because of my eczema.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks! 
My parents don't wear rings either. To this day, I don't know why. It has nothing to do with our religion. I think the wearing of rings is just not that important to them.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Have you seen the flexible and/or non-conductive wedding bands? They are great for a person who works in such an environment.


I looked up some flexible rings. I can't say all are like this, but the ones I saw... still that potential to get something stuck in between. I'd rather my husband take his ring off while working than even risk getting his finger/ring caught. But that's JMO. It's not the ring that keeps him faithful, after all.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Some choose not to wear a ring because of religious beliefs. While my church accepts them as "ok", as a general rule, most don't wear ANY jewelry... including wedding rings.There was a point in time when my husband and I didn't wear our rings. And that wasn't just when we weren't getting along. My dad doesn't wear one. Our pastors have never worn one, nor have their wives. It's not a means to trick anyone...they just choose (and their wives agree) to not wear rings.


Interesting. Even though it is not meant to trick anyone, that is a side effect. I have a keen eye for the left ring finger when out in public. Always checking to see if someone is wearing a ring or not.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

gbrad said:


> Interesting. Even though it is not meant to trick anyone, that is a side effect. I have a keen eye for the left ring finger when out in public. Always checking to see if someone is wearing a ring or not.


And the majority of Adventists do not. So, you can't always tell by that. And, as I stated about my own, I can't wear them on my finger. 

So I am curious...would you assume they do it to trick people, if they have never worn a wedding ring, so you can't see that visible sign?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Coffee Amore said:


> I don't understand why people who don't normally wear their rings wear it when they "go out." Go out ...where? Like on a date night or some other special occasion? But why does it matter if he/she wears it when you go out if it doesn't matter wearing it the rest of the time?
> 
> Not snarking...just curious.



yea, like a date, or if i just feel like wearing it to keep some of the creepers away. if the two of us are out together, even if its just to target, i will wear it.

i dont wear it all the time, i only wear it during the day time, and only if its above 40 degrees. my husband dosent like his ring to much, im guessing, and the last time he wore it was a job interview a while back.

i really dont care, about a hunk of metal id not the only symbol of my marriage, i have kids, and bills, and a lifetime of experience, fun, great memories, a strong foundation....

our inside jokes make us a unit, the way we stand side by side during bad times makes us in a marriage.....jmo.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband always wore his till one day it got stuck. It bothered him so in no time he got a new one that fit better.

I'm the one who only wore mine when I went out and then I got a clue. I now wear mine ALL THE TIME with pride.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I rarely wear mine....maybe to a family thing or business function if I wear a watch...

I hate jewelry....but I know my wife likes me to wear it to family things.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm a guy and I only wear my ring on the weekends. My ring has diamonds in it and I work in an office dealing with files, boxes and paperwork. Twice, one of the diamonds fell out of it, so I stopped wearing it to work.


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> if he doesn't why and is it ok with you? Mine wore his for about 20 minutes the day we were married and hasn't put it on since. I'm alright with it because it isn't the only jewelry he won't wear - he doesn't wear any jewelry at all. Just curious.


This is me. I wore my wedding band for maybe a few months. That was in 2001. Haven't worn it since, don't like jewelry for myself, only put on a neck chain every day because it carries a religious symbol/pendant that I had since I was a child. 

I have been in multiple situations where it would have been easy to cheat, I haven't. I also don't go around looking for ego trips / for women hitting on me because I don't have a band. Most of the time I am pretty oblivious to it.

So....if your H is anything like me [CD pats back here ], you shouldn't worry.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My hubs wears his wedding band every day. He is always looking at it....admiring it. He loves it! I special ordered it for him and had it engraved on the inside (our names and wedding date):










It has a very special meaning to both of us, because we got engaged on a lake in the mountains and we got married on a different lake in the mountains!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I dislike wearing jewelry myself and haven't worn my ring in 19-20 years. It's been lost for a long time. My wife can't where hers much either due to sores appearing under her rings. We've been considering tats.

25 Slick Wedding Ring Tattoos | CreativeFan


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

southern wife said:


> My hubs wears his wedding band every day. He is always looking at it....admiring it. He loves it! I special ordered it for him and had it engraved on the inside (our names and wedding date):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those are really unique...i like how different they are.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

T&T said:


> I dislike wearing jewelry myself and haven't worn my ring in 19-20 years. It's been lost for a long time. My wife can't where hers much either due to sores appearing under her rings. We've been considering tats.
> 
> 25 Slick Wedding Ring Tattoos | CreativeFan


i like the tattoo rings, but i like to change my ring every so many years lol...but they were very nice. if i could stick with one design, i would prob go this route.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> i like the tattoo rings, but i like to change my ring every so many years lol...but they were very nice. if i could stick with one design, i would prob go this route.


We'd prefer to where rings, but unfortunately we can't all the time. This seems like a good alternative for us. We can't lose them either. lol


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My hubs wears his wedding band every day. He is always looking at it....admiring it. He loves it! I special ordered it for him and had it engraved on the inside (our names and wedding date):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are very stylish... I think even a jewelry adverse person like me would wear something like that. How about a pick of the hand that wears it


----------



## librarydragon (Aug 20, 2011)

My husband had my name tattoo'd on his wedding ring finger. I loved seeing the ring on his hand, but this is even sexier


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

T&T said:


> We'd prefer to where rings, but unfortunately we can't all the time. This seems like a good alternative for us. We can't lose them either. lol




my ring cost 17, [org 20$] from an antique store. i love it.i found a great site and they have rings at 30-40 bucks. a few a little higher, but the 30-40 range has nice stuff.

im not a fan of wearing a house payment or a carnote on my finger. i just want something that is me, that fits me, im a setampunk girl, so thats my style of ring im after.

buuuut, if you just wanted a "right now" ring, check sears, jc penny, check antique shops for interesting one of a kinds, macys...target....the dept stores all carry sterling silver rings for around 20 bucks, ive had one from each store over the years, lost them all except for the one from the antique store.

not talking you our of a tattoo, but "challenge accepted" was going on, and you said price....and i dont know how much ring tattoos cost, but maybe you could find a reg ring for cheaper.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

My H wears his most of the time. He might take it off when he works out or something, but majority of the time he has it on. It doesn't bother me though when he takes it off.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

southern wife said:


> My hubs wears his wedding band every day. He is always looking at it....admiring it. He loves it! I special ordered it for him and had it engraved on the inside (our names and wedding date):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty darn cool. I love the design.

I actually thought about getting another band without diamonds that I could wear full-time. My ring is beautiful with a nice design including 5 diamonds, but I don't want to mess it up at work. The first time I noticed that a diamond fell out, my heart nearly stopped.


----------



## gretta (Dec 28, 2012)

My husband is like yours hates anything around his neck (including turtle necks), finds watches very uncomfortable, and didn't even want a high school class ring because he hates how they feel on his hands. However he does were it on certain times, i.e., business trips, outings with friends, and social events; and as soon as he gets home it's back in the jewelry box.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband does. He says he is proud to be married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't like jewelry, never have. I have my wifes initial on my ring finger. So I never take mine off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine wore it for about twenty minutes. My husband has pressure urticaria and his fingers swell if there is pressure applied and then he can't use his hands. Even though he has a good reason it kind of makes me feel like he is not as committed since he doesn't wear it.


----------



## ngonza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lately no! He had it on a Silver Chain.. for reasons unknown! But now I know! He couldnt wear it around her... A SILVER CHAIN WTF. I put a gold diamond band on his ring finger when we got married in 2003. How dare him. I am so glad it's going to end for sure now! I HATE YOU ERNIE!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Funny story. About a week after my wedding I had to go to the doctor because the skin on my ring finger was red, irritated and peeling off. The doctor asked a few questions and found out I had just gotten married. It was then I found out you could be allergic to gold. So, because of my profession, I didn't wear it for a long time; just special occasions. And it didn't take long for the irritation to come back. A few years ago she bought me a cheap band a Walmart. I rarely remove that and no skin problems.


----------



## _Dragonfly_ (Jan 13, 2013)

mine does not wear the ring. he got me nice one! but his ring is from his grand father - its important to him. It needs to be sized to his finger, but for more than a year now he never took time to resize it!


----------



## mrsball (Sep 18, 2012)

My H wears his ring, only takes it off to shower or wash up as it is slightly too big and being titanium can't be resized. Panics like hell when he forgets to put it on after. Left it in a hotel bathroom once when away for training and was sure the cleaning lady would steal it! I am in the habit of picking his ring up and wearing it until he asks for it back. 

The problem we have atm is that my ring is also titanium and I have lost quite a bit of weight, so is way too big... No idea what to do about it, I don't feel like a new ring would mean the same, and I don't want to wear it on a chain as it's supposed to be on my finger!

Edited to add: H doesn't wear any other jewellery, not even a watch. When we talked about him wearing a ring before we got married, the only problem he had was that he didn't know what finger he was supposed to wear it on! Didn't even cross his mind that not wearing one was an option


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Both me and my husband wears our rings since the day we married.  We've got the rings together to make sure we both like them and that they fit, before our wedding day. Of course a ring is not what holds a couple together if love isn't there, but then it's its symbolism - reminding each of us that we are married, and showing it proudly to the world. Maybe we are traditional, but then we appreciate all these little symbolisms, like our wedding ceremony, the rings...


----------

